# Fat guy friendly kayaks?



## gma1320 (Jul 7, 2019)

I am thinking of trying out a kayak. I am a big boy. About 350 pounds.  Are there any kayak y'all reccomend that are ok for my weigh?


----------



## frankwright (Jul 7, 2019)

https://www.wildernesssystems.com/eu/en/kayaks/ride-135


----------



## Turpentine (Jul 7, 2019)

Kaku kahuna 700-$900/ kaku voodoo. 1100-$1300.

These are wicked cool platforms. They can transform from a simple stand up paddle board to an awesome one man fishing kayak and everything in between.

Check out some videos on em.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 7, 2019)

Ocean Kayak Big Game II, what I ride.
Lots of reviews on YouTube.
I’ve ridden this model for years and it’s a proven design.


----------



## dank1296 (Jul 7, 2019)

Crescent Kayaks Local Company


----------



## Ajohnson0587 (Jul 7, 2019)

Here's some of the most popular fishing Kayaks and their capacity's, might be a few other's that im missing, but these are the ones that came to mind first. Obviously the Vibe would be the best option for a heavier guy, would still leave you some weight for accessories
Bonafide SS127- 475LB capacity
Feel Free Lure 13.5- 500LB capacity
Crescent LiteTackle- 450LB capacity
Vibe Sea Ghost 130- 550LB capacity


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 7, 2019)

Oh the BG II is 600 lbs weight capacity.


----------



## gma1320 (Jul 8, 2019)

Thank you for the information fellas. I've narrowed it down to the crescent light tackle and the vibe sea ghost 130.


----------



## fish hawk (Jul 9, 2019)

Some kayaks for the big guys,you need to consider the width along with weight capacities,if your 350 I wouldnt consider anything with a weight capacity of less than 550 lbs.
Jackson Big Rig
NuCanoe Frontier 12
Ocean Kayak Prowler Big Game II 
Wilderness Systems Ride 135
Are just a few
Spending some seat time in the ones your interested in should be a priority.Rent,borrow or demo.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 9, 2019)

^^^^^^^

That cant be said enough, try before you buy.
Will the seat in a particular yak suit you to enable spending hours in it.

How stable is the boat, particularly with a larger person in it?

Depending on the yak, a lower weight capacity could have you with a wet floor frequently.


----------



## gma1320 (Jul 9, 2019)

So how do I go about trying one out? I dont know of anyone who owns one that is rated high enough for me.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 9, 2019)

https://www.nucanoe.com/nucanoe-frontier/

Mr Ruger above mentioned this one for me,,,,don't know about trying one out in your area though,,,,


----------



## dank1296 (Jul 9, 2019)

I have a Crescent Lite Tackle 10 FT at my house in Cumming if Your Close i can meet you Lanier try it out. You will probably want the 12 foot for purchase


----------



## dank1296 (Jul 9, 2019)

Crescent Lite Tackle 10 FT


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 9, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> https://www.nucanoe.com/nucanoe-frontier/
> 
> Mr Ruger above mentioned this one for me,,,,don't know about trying one out in your area though,,,,



If you make trip to a kayak store instead of big box store they often have a pool or will arrange a demo in nearby lake or stream?

That was a very nice gesture above but your over the weight capacity of that boat.

PM sent


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jul 9, 2019)

gma1320 said:


> I am thinking of trying out a kayak. I am a big boy. About 350 pounds.  Are there any kayak y'all reccomend that are ok for my weigh?



In January of 2018 I began a personal reduction plan, I was in the need of a big boy kayak as well. A year and a half later, there is 1/3 less of me to squeeze in to a kayak. Hope you find yourself a yak, it's a fun way to fish!


----------



## gma1320 (Jul 9, 2019)

longbowdave1 said:


> In January of 2018 I began a personal reduction plan, I was in the need of a big boy kayak as well. A year and a half later, there is 1/3 less of me to squeeze in to a kayak. Hope you find yourself a yak, it's a fun way to fish!


Lol 374 down to 346 in since March.  The kayak is part of the reduction plan. I figured what better way to exercise more than to be able to do a little fishing as well.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jul 9, 2019)

gma1320 said:


> Lol 374 down to 346 in since March.  The kayak is part of the reduction plan. I figured what better way to exercise more than to be able to do a little fishing as well.




Amen to that brother! Keep up the good work. It will be worth all the effort!


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 9, 2019)

gma1320 said:


> Lol 374 down to 346 in since March.  The kayak is part of the reduction plan. I figured what better way to exercise more than to be able to do a little fishing as well.


Congrats,,,,I'll take some,I'm 164 soaking wet,,,,I like the Nu Canoe cause I can put a trolling motor on it and it is wide and stable,,,,I won't be able to paddle,,,,Back issue,,,,definitely will need a cart,,,,


----------



## dank1296 (Jul 10, 2019)

By the way you would do just fine in a 12 foot Lite Tackle. Know a couple 300+ plus fellows have no problem plus their fishing gear.


----------



## JC33 (Jul 10, 2019)

Hi...echoing what most everyone has said, just do your best to demo and try out the boats you are considering.  This is especially important, as a big guy...take it from me as I'm 290+!  Yeah, some shops have a pool, like the place over in Dallas or up in Dawsonville.  While the pool doesn't give you much room to paddle around, you can at least get a good feel for stability and how much water may come up into the boat through the scuppers.  You may be able to get a quick demo of a boat on the water as well, depending on the shop.  I was able to try out a few boats this way a few months back.  Good luck!


----------



## HarryO45 (Jul 12, 2019)

Agree - if I was you, I would test drive.


----------



## scottpriest (Jul 25, 2019)

Nucanoe F12. I have had one for about 3 years, fished all kinds of water from the Gulf to north Ga and it has been fantastic in all situations. I weigh about the same and have loaded it down with gear. the flexibility with the track system for seating is great too!


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 25, 2019)

scottpriest said:


> Nucanoe F12. I have had one for about 3 years, fished all kinds of water from the Gulf to north Ga and it has been fantastic in all situations. I weigh about the same and have loaded it down with gear. the flexibility with the track system for seating is great too!


If I can sell my boat,this one is in my future,,,,trolling motor on it,,,,bad back,,,,


----------



## dank1296 (Jul 26, 2019)

Look at solo skiff videos. Might be something that interests you


----------



## Chris17 (Dec 31, 2019)

Little late to the party here but the NuCanoe F12 has the highest payload capacity of any yak I've been able to find at 650 lbs. Some other good ideas here.


----------



## CantonOutdoors (Jan 4, 2020)

Most anything 34 inches wide will work. Nucanoe Frontier has tons of options: small outboard, trolling motors, add a pedal drive, etc.


----------



## spkoli (Jan 10, 2020)

Does anyone know if Appalachian outfitters will let you demo it for a minute or two?


----------

